# Duke Nukem Forever



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2011)

so, its almost here. huh, it feels weird to say it... "duke nukem forever will be out in a week!"
its kinda sad that it will be over soon. but on the other hand i never thought id still be alive the day it actually gets released^^

anywho, on a more serious note:
i played the demo today. and its just as generic as any other mediocre shooter out there... the whole demo felt like they tried too hard to make the game awesome.
in the first part you are circle strafing a boss to death and in the second part of the demo you have a short driving sequence (with horrible handling by the way) followed by a pretty poorly designed level. borderlands this isnt!

so yeah, based on my experience with the demo (which is supposed to make you buy the game ) i wont buy it. like i said, it just feels like they tried too hard...

what about you guys? did you like the demo? will you buy it?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2011)

I thinks it's probably better never released, because it can never live up to people's nostaligia dreams.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 3, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I thinks it's probably better never released, because it can never live up to people's nostaligia dreams.


 
Unfortunately, this is very true. The new Goldeneye for the Wii was great, but it wasn't Goldeneye 64.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Unfortunately, this is very true. The new Goldeneye for the Wii was great, but it wasn't Goldeneye 64.


 
Nothing's Goldeneye 64, because Goldeneye 64 was amazing. Fuck you, Oddjob. YOUR HEIGHT ISN'T FAIR.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 3, 2011)

Gonna go ahead and quote my previous post on the matter



> Just finished playing the demo...
> 
> FUCKING "HIDE BEHIND COVER LIKE A PANSY TO RECOVER YOUR HEALTH" BULLSHIT I HATE YOU, WHY ARE YOU IN EVERY GAME
> 
> Duke should be about running around blasting a shit-ton of enemies without a care in the world because he's fucking Duke Nukem, not engaging 1 or 2 at a time and then hiding behind a box and sucking his thumb until he feels better. A single pig-cop should not be able to rape me in seconds because I wasn't behind cover. Goddamnit. They could at least make the combat not feel like I'm performing a drive-by shooting on the back of a drunken donkey.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 3:1 odds that this game is going to suck.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 3, 2011)

Also he can only seem to carry two weapons at a time, even if one of them is a little Colt 1911, so it turns into a boring juggling act.

TWO?! TWO FUCKING WEAPONS?! 

FUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## moriko (Jun 3, 2011)

Already pre-ordered it after meeting a couple of the developers. Will let you know how it is!


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 3, 2011)

Never bet on Gearbox. :V


----------



## Folgrimeo (Jun 3, 2011)

The upcoming Serious Sam game doesn't have regenerating health, and you can probably carry all the weapons in the world.

I was under the impression that Duke Nukem Forever would be a return to shooters that don't take themselves seriously, more about having fun than following the same boring mold we've been getting (no I don't WANT another World War II shooter... or war shooter... or real-is-brown shooter). In that regard I could appreciate it. But I didn't care for the old Duke Nukem and I died on the second level on easiest difficulty, so... it's not for me.

Also, for clarification, it's releasing June 10 (next week) for Europe and Australia and Japan. It's releasing June 14 (week and a half) for America.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 3, 2011)

Guys, you're missing the point.

It doesn't matter if it's crap, it's one of the most over-hyped thing in the history of forever. It will sell, well at that.

I'm pretty sure that the developers knew this, and that is why this game is _doomed_ to be horrible.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 3, 2011)

well we will see when it released  
Xenke your avatar is awesome ^^


----------



## Wreth (Jun 3, 2011)

It's terrible, i've played it at a technology convention


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 3, 2011)

The number of games in today's gaming industry that can actually call themselves good games (not just bestselling corporate crap) is ever dwindling.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> The number of games in today's gaming industry that can actually call themselves good games (not just bestselling corporate crap) is ever dwindling.


 
Come now, I always manage to find something new and good to play wen I'm bored, you're just not looking properly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2011)

Gonna give the demo a shot (you need a key that you get from the GOTY edition of Borderlands and entering it into the Duke Nukem early access club site).

I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 3, 2011)

It'll be a better game than Call of Duty, which immediately puts it into playable territory. As for whether or not it'll be good, that's for the fates to decide.


----------



## 00vapour (Jun 3, 2011)

just in time for my midterms.... dammit!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2011)

Alright, from what I can see from the demo...

Lets just say that instead of using 12 years to make what could have been a very, very complex game, it's _nothing other_ than a visuals-driven piece of rubbish that we're already growing tired of. There's nothing driving it but childish humour that makes me groan and 12 year's worth of pointless animation and pointless interactivity from "LMB to piss", "E to insert nozzle", "LMB to pull lever to be taken on a rollercoaster ride with pretty animations in it, only to get dumped out on the other end and have another animation and a bit of Duke's voice to complement it." It lacks real gameplay. It's another COD-esque shooter and the only thing driving it is what the Duke has to do/say which isn't in your own control, AKA a rollercoaster ride of quick-time events that you'll be too damn bored to enjoy due to the lack of actual gameplay. This is not, and I mean it, NOT worth the Â£40 (probably $70 for american folk).

This is the only part I actually enjoyed somewhat out of what I played.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 3, 2011)

The whiteboard was probably the best part of the demo. So many possibilities.

Everything else... I felt like I was playing a certain game that was already released several times. You know...the one that got progressively worse and catered toward hormone raging kids. That one.

I'm tired of games that make you duck for cover like a bitch just because you were shot twice. ON EASY.
Deus Ex better not fail me. Now where was that leak released...


----------



## Xenke (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I am winning a bet here, and it pleases me.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2011)

If it's anything at all like Legendary
I'll be buyin' it
unless I rent it and unlock everything that week


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 4, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> so, its almost here. huh, it feels weird to say it... "[hell freezes over] in a week!"



Yup, feels weird to say it that way.


----------



## moriko (Jun 4, 2011)

Well considering the IP for the game has passed so many hands, in those 12 years, it's like having a different company start from scratch each time. And if you have issues with pointless childish humor, pissing, and extra pointless animations, then Duke Nukem was never for you in the first place lol. One thing I remember from the older games I played was just how random, immature and raw it was. I'll play the demo early next week since I have the key for it, just didn't realize what to do with it.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 4, 2011)

moriko said:


> Well considering the IP for the game has passed so many hands, in those 12 years, it's like having a different company start from scratch each time. And if you have issues with pointless childish humor, pissing, and extra pointless animations, then Duke Nukem was never for you in the first place lol. One thing I remember from the older games I played was just how random, immature and raw it was. I'll play the demo early next week since I have the key for it, just didn't realize what to do with it.


 
But at least the older duke games were challenging and fun.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Also he can only seem to carry two weapons at a time, even if one of them is a little Colt 1911, so it turns into a boring juggling act.
> 
> TWO?! TWO FUCKING WEAPONS?!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFFF


 
i know right? that sucked pretty badly... they advertised the weapons in great length and now i can only carry 2 of them, awesome >_>



Gibby said:


> Alright, from what I can see from the demo...
> 
> Lets just say that instead of using 12 years to make what could have been a very, very complex game, it's _nothing other_ than a visuals-driven piece of rubbish that we're already growing tired of. There's nothing driving it but childish humour that makes me groan and 12 year's worth of pointless animation and pointless interactivity from "LMB to piss", "E to insert nozzle", "LMB to pull lever to be taken on a rollercoaster ride with pretty animations in it, only to get dumped out on the other end and have another animation and a bit of Duke's voice to complement it." It lacks real gameplay. It's another COD-esque shooter and the only thing driving it is what the Duke has to do/say which isn't in your own control, AKA a rollercoaster ride of quick-time events that you'll be too damn bored to enjoy due to the lack of actual gameplay. This is not, and I mean it, NOT worth the Â£40 (probably $70 for american folk).
> 
> This is the only part I actually enjoyed somewhat out of what I played.


 
sums it up quite nicely^^


----------



## Flatline (Jun 4, 2011)

Meh. I'll probably buy it two years after release for 5â‚¬ on a Steam sale. I won't feel that bad for buying it if I don't like it then.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

<insert Duke quote>

But yeah. Can't fucking wait till it comes out. A series like this deserves more than being pirated by fourteen year olds.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to get Bulletstorm instead for under half the price. That demo was far more enjoyable, and unlike Duke, it has a Mighty Boot :V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 10, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> Never bet on Gearbox. :V


 
I liked Half-Life: Opposing Force,
and Blue Shift.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 10, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I liked Half-Life: Opposing Force,
> and Blue Shift.


 
Opposing Force was awesome. Blue Shift not so much.

I'll prolly pick up Dook Nugget 4eva when it's cheap on Steam or something.


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2011)

Skipping it, saving my money for Human Revolution and a PC that will play it. Also Prey 2. Sorry Duke, but you're just a cookie cutter obligation with over a decade of hype. The developers realized it, so they're counting on all their sales from pre-order and impulse buys, because nobody who is the slightest bit informed about gaming would touch that piece of crap with a 10 foot pole. Of course, MW2 was a big hit, so they'll probably make money and be encouraged to shit out more of the same old filth. TABLETOP GAMING FTW!


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never played a Duke game and have little invested in the character. I read a preview of the game and it sounded kind of fun and amusing, even though the previewer was not pleased. I could dig the humor to it.

But, I'm guessing it will be total shit and not worth my money :[


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

It shouldn't be a disappointment if you go in not expecting epicness of untold proportions... the problem is people do. Play it as if you've never played a Duke game in your life, and I'm sure you'll love it.

The demo plays like an old shooter, which is why I enjoyed it. I thought the demo was cool. I'll buy it.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 11, 2011)

So, I've got to ask: Is this game REALLY that bad? I know it's got a lot  of flaws on it, and I'm still pissed about the two guns thing. But  still, though, it doesn't seem like that bad of a game at all. Maybe  only about a 7 or 8, not anywhere close to the level of hype it got, but  still. Seems a lot more fun than your average Call of Duty, anyway.

Besides that, I'm always big on levels where you end up being shrunk and put into a tiny version of a mundane area, for some reason.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 14, 2011)

Riptor said:


> So, I've got to ask: Is this game REALLY that bad? I know it's got a lot  of flaws on it, and I'm still pissed about the two guns thing. But  still, though, it doesn't seem like that bad of a game at all. Maybe  only about a 7 or 8, not anywhere close to the level of hype it got, but  still. Seems a lot more fun than your average Call of Duty, anyway.
> 
> Besides that, I'm always big on levels where you end up being shrunk and put into a tiny version of a mundane area, for some reason.


 
It adopted many cliches from modern FPSes.
Which is kinda what Duke was all about.


----------



## Conker (Jun 16, 2011)

I love how this game is so bad that there discussion of it just stopped after it came out in the U.S. 

I've been watching it online while Littlekuriboh plays and comments on what is going on. It's such a god awful game, but the commentary makes up for it all. 

It really deserves the hate it's getting. 

Anyone here actually get it?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

A friend of mine did, he likes it. As for me, I'm playing Duke 3D with Dukeplus mod.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever is Call of Duty in half a decade.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm playing it and enjoying it.

I didn't expect it to be the best game ever, I just wanted something fun. And it is.


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2011)

Of course it's getting crap reviews - it's essentially shovelware at this point. Gearbox just wanted to get it out the door to recoup some of the costs spent on it instead of just squashing the project and getting nothing, and it'll sell based on name alone. Odds that it would be good were like 1 in 50.


----------



## Conker (Jun 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> Of course it's getting crap reviews - it's essentially shovelware at this point. Gearbox just wanted to get it out the door to recoup some of the costs spent on it instead of just squashing the project and getting nothing, and it'll sell based on name alone. Odds that it would be good were like 1 in 50.


 I never expected it to be good, but I didn't expect it to be this bad. 

It's not even funny, which is sort of a bummer. What I had read of the game prior to it coming out was kind of funny, but the game itself just totally drops the ball on almost all accounts.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 17, 2011)

On the health issue, there are two ways to do it right.

1. Give me some sort of platinum infused alloy steel flesh so I can ward off enemy bullets, fling my bulging body around the battlefield to fist enemies' mouths, and use about one medkit in the entire game. Either that or a UT game, so I can just pick up the shit out of powerups and medkits.

2. Make it a damage simulator. If I get shot, I don't want to go, GODDAMMIT NOW I HAVE TO WAIT AGAIN. No. Make the shots very rare, but very potent. One bullet should be hurting plenty. A couple more, and I'm bleeding out. Thank God for STALKER doing this so damn right.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 17, 2011)

Conker said:


> I never expected it to be good, but I didn't expect it to be this bad.


 
I expected it to be bad.

But no one believed me~


----------



## Forever (Jun 17, 2011)

Playing Duke Nukem now. Its alright, but it was made by the same people who made Borderlands, so it seems to be alot the same. Im just happy that hes still got his kick ass one-liners, babes, and weapons. Overall alright game, got no complaints, aint what i expected but hell, it will do


----------



## SpotsMcDots (Jun 17, 2011)

Gearbox took the scraps 3D Realms had lying around and made it into a cohesive product. Gearbox is a great company, but only miracles could make Duke live up to its hype with only 2 years additional development time.


----------



## Forever (Jun 17, 2011)

Exactly and it was damn good of them to finish Duke. I think they also concentrated more on the multiplayer too. But hey in this time in videogame society, multiplayer can really make a game.


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2011)

Forever said:


> Playing Duke Nukem now. Its alright, but it was made by the same people who made Borderlands, so it seems to be alot the same. Im just happy that hes still got his kick ass one-liners, babes, and weapons. Overall alright game, got no complaints, aint what i expected but hell, it will do


 Gearbox actually didn't do that much. I don't think they had the game for a year before they published it. 

Can't blame Gearbox for this thing. It's all on 3D Realms.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad I passed it up; all I'm hearing from reviewers and players is basically, "Well it would've been good..well...passable 5 years ago, but in this day and age, and with well over a decade of holding out...?"

So I'm like...eh. I'll maybe Pirate it or something, but with like, a large majority of hopes dashed - I'll just leave my memories as they are and not ruin them :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2011)

Moral of the story don't bring old video game characters out of the retirement home.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 17, 2011)

I was never going to pick this one up, and I'm so much less inclined to do so now because of all of the negative things I keep hearing. Surely if it were even remotely worth it i would have heard more than "people expect too much out of it." By this point I'm tired of generic shooters, so this one would basically have to be the second coming of Christ for me to give a shit about its release. :V

But hey, at least I have Skyrim to look forward to later on this year.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2011)

Skyrim looks boring :v which is worse than a bad game.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh well, then there's still The Old Republic.


----------



## General-RADIX (Jun 17, 2011)

I kinda pitied the game until I read about its version of Capture the Flag. And that bit (bits?) where Duke suddenly doesn't care about the people he rushed off to save.

Hey Gearbox, "mature humour" is not "what my middle-school classmates found amusing".


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy shit I love this game. It's Duke Nukem 3d, but...3D.

Only problems are...eugh...The Hive, and...what the fuck..."Duke's titty bar dream"

There goes my opinion on the game.


----------

